# Confused about the charger



## nickreynold (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello dear friends,

                        My brother owns a Nikon Coolpix L 120 and he forgot the charger(battery) in where he lives while coming back to home to attend the function. Now since the batteries are down, we can not use the camera. Now for  the shorter period, I searched the local market and got a uniross brand charger(rapid) which specifies that it can charger both AA and AAA batteries. The problem is that when I opened the camera and took the batteries out, it printed on the batteries says 2300mAh and Nimh batteries and it should only be charged with Nikon MH-72/73 charger only. But the charger I had mentioned does not specify on the cover that whether its Nimh compatible although it specifies the charging time starting from 1000mAh to 2700mAh for AA batteries and for AAA batteries. My question is- Is it safe to use that charger to charge the batteries of the camera(original coolpix batteries) or should I buy the original charger( Its for 20 days period and my brother will then take the camera back. The original comes around 1k or something for the charger). Please advice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, you can charge your Nikon batteries in uniross. Most of the chargers are NiMH/NiCD compatible. 

If you got doubt, check the back side of the package or google the model no. you are talking about and find what kind of batteries it charges...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2013)

yes nac is right....I dont think there should be any problem in charging...but just check online for compatibility

btw your uniross rapid charger is 1 hr charger or 8 hrs charger...I have one uniross which charges in 1 hr


----------



## nickreynold (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks a ton for replying. Unfortunately the pack says nothing about its comaptibility nor has any model number on it. I have to search the net for pictures.Also will see if the body has some number on it which I think is not there only the specification and charging time is there. I am uploading the picture of that charger. May be you will be able to tell. As far as charging time is considered, it says - 4-14 Hours and it differs starting for 700mAh to 2700mAh for AA and for AAA. Its like this-

AA-

700 series-3.5h
2100 series-11.5h
2500 series-13.5h
2700 series-14.5h

AAA-
700 series-7.5h
1100 series-12h

Picture of that charger-

*img262.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=31187_2013_03_0814.54.04_122_501lo.jpg

Hope this information and picture helps. Thanks again.


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2013)

It doesn't seems to be "rapid" charger, roughly it charges 150-200mAH. Probably they are faking it by putting "rapid" in the package. Since you have bought it, use this one until you get your original charger.


----------



## nickreynold (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks but this the only charger besides Everready that is available in the market. The Everready charger does say Nimh word on it. This is also imported by Everready and it has 6 months warranty which Everready does not have. So, the final question is- Is it safe to use this charger to charge the  original Nimh batteries of coolpix(2300 mAh) and it should not affect the batteries in any way? Thanks a lot.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2013)

It's like when you use dove shampoos, it recommends you to use dove conditioner... Like that Nikon recommends you to use it's own product.

If you are still skeptic about it, use alkaline batteries till you get the original charger.


----------



## nickreynold (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I will use the charger now.


----------

